

Suggestion to Adobe (or others) about iPhone/iPad - albertzeyer

A suggestion for Adobe: Make Flash available for all jailbreaked iPhones/iPads. (For other companies the same thing in case they got something rejected.)<p>By doing this, probably more iPhone users will get interested in jailbreaking their iPhone and using it. At some point, the pressure for Apple will become high enough about closing old jailbreaks and about the AppStore as a whole - much higher than it is even right now.<p>I also assume that this is actually not that much work for you to do. Assuming the Flash codebase is already pretty much portable and you have already the MacOSX port, maybe use the Chromium code base and the recent work about embedding Flash in there to do the actual port to the iPhone.<p>Maybe even go so far as providing all the jailbreak tools and an easy description about how to get the jailbreak and to install this.
======
melling
Most people are not going to miss Flash on their iPhones/iPads. All the major
sites will soon offer HTML5 for video and there will be 250,000 apps in
another year. I think it's the idea of Apple forbidding Flash more than
actually really needing Flash this is annoying some people.

------
protomyth
Adobe probably wouldn't chose that strategy given that they would be
encouraging and supporting people breaking the EULA on software and this would
hurt Adobe in their own need to keep their software unhacked.

